# 2000 Enco 110-2034



## rodm717 (Feb 1, 2020)

After four other lathes i finally was able to nab one of the few i identified early on as a good all around machine, Machine was bought new by previous owner and came with all original accessories(Steady and follow rests, original paperwork, tool box with change gears, 3 jaw and 4 jaw chucks, ect., ect.) Alas, no stand. Thats the good. The bad is it has two different areas on bed that are damaged/modded by happen chance. I do not believe they effect operation, but should know shortly. Also came with some nice goodies. Phase I toolpost and holders, camalloy bits, a few Seka boring bars and inserts, and more than a dozen unused 5c collets, and homemade tools and tooling.
One such items is a cross slide vise for notching tube and pipe.
The photo is from the sellers post. I will be following up with other photos along with assessment and repairs.
The tail stock quill lock does not work, nor does the reversing function. I will be testing all lead screw and nuts, spindle and tail stock alignment, and all operating functions in the weeks to come.
I will also scan in the paperwork and documents i received as the others available are not of very good quality.
Not the prettiest or best preserved, but hope will be serviceable and serve my purposes.


----------



## Dhal22 (Feb 1, 2020)

So you got a good deal..  Enjoy.


----------



## rodm717 (Feb 1, 2020)

Thanks. Good deal or not remains to be seen. I think it's worth what I paid.
I've lucked out in the past. This seems more typical than something special.
I believe it to be more practical and specific to my needs and intended use. A bit more complete in a all around sense than the 1936 SB9C I currently have, the 1956 Delta 11" , or 1928 SB wide 9 "barn find" that I could never beat. The latter i had previously owned. This is a working garage lathe, not a show piece or something I'd feel too bad about biffing on occasion.


----------

